# HCC Hawaii properties photos update



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 1, 2007)

HCC has added new photos of Waikoloa, Hawaii and Wailea, Maui to their website. 

I would love some input from any TUG member that knows these areas to comment on the property and locations.

Waikoloa, Hawaii 
1,700 Square Feet, 3 BR, 2.5 BA 
Bypass the tourist madness in your beautiful Big Island residence. Dive into the pool just off your patio, or sample the fun at the nearby Hilton Resort. Surround yourself with dramatic lava fields, breathtaking waterfalls and miles of white sand beaches. All this and more awaits you. http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Waikoloa.asp

Wailea, Maui
1,200 Square Feet, 2 BR, 2 BA 
Your two bedroom residence is located along Maui’s breathtaking Wailea Coast where you’ll spot humpback whales and their newborn calves. Take advantage of full access to golf, tennis and swimming pools. Make Maui memorable in this unbeatable location, 100 yards from the beach. http://www.highcountryclub.com/destinations/Wailea.asp


----------



## charford (Mar 2, 2007)

*Waikoloa Beach Resort*

I recently purchased a condo in the area. :whoopie: It's my favorite area in HI. 

Looking at the map on HCC's website, it looks like their condo is in Waikoloa Colony Villas. There is no direct ocean access in this community. 

The Waikoloa Beach Resort is an upscale community. The King's shops have designer stores. The Queen's shops were being built a couple of months ago, but should be opening very soon. There's some great dining with Roy's and other restaurants in the area. The Hilton is known for its pools and dolphin experience. There are some great restaurants there as well. There are two golf courses, the King's course and the Beach course. A' Bay is supposed to be great. I haven't experienced everything there, but I intend to!

The resort is not very big, but as I said, very upscale and lush. Outside of the resort, there's lots of lava fields.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 2, 2007)

Bill,

I looked at the pictures for the Wailea resort.  I am fairly confident that this is the Palms Resort in Wailea.  It is a fantastic resort in a great area.  I would love to stay there some day.  I believe they do rentals through Outrigger and it is listed in the RCI directory as The Palms at Outrigger or something like that.

I'll dig up some pictures to see if it's the same resort.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 2, 2007)

Compare these two pictures of The Palms to the HCC website.  I think you will see it looks like the same resort.


----------



## Bourne (Mar 2, 2007)

IMHO, the property location was a bit of a let down at start. I was spoiled by the Colorado and Mexico properties. Ski in Ski out and oceanfront locations. 

Then again, after checking out the prices, I found them to be in line with the clubs cost structure(~1.0M) 

Hawaii is expensive. I'm glad that we atleast have an option to book in Maui.


----------



## lostinjapan14 (Mar 3, 2007)

Bourne said:


> IMHO, the property location was a bit of a let down at start. I was spoiled by the Colorado and Mexico properties. Ski in Ski out and oceanfront locations.
> 
> Then again, after checking out the prices, I found them to be in line with the clubs cost structure(~1.0M)
> 
> Hawaii is expensive. I'm glad that we atleast have an option to book in Maui.



If the Maui property is only 100 yards from the beach, isn't that pretty good?
I wonder if you can run from your living room straight out to the beach or if there isn't any direct access.  (note: the resort website officially states that it is a 15 minute walk to the beach.)

BocaBum, I am shocked that you recognized this property as it is not a gold crown or silver crown listing.  I imagine that is because this is not a big hotel type complex.

Here is the website for the The Palms at Outrigger
http://outrigger.com/hotels_detail.aspx?hotel=25

2 bedroom normal rate seems to be $319 a night.  I am a person who *REALLY* goes nuts about decor, though, and prefer the HCC decorating to the pictures of decor on the resort website.  Interesting to note, it says that AC is available only in the master bedroom, and the resort charges another 20 dollars per day to have AC in the entire 2 bedroom unit.  I imagine HCC members don't have to pay for this service or the 4.166% Hawaii State General Excise Tax and 7.25% Hawaii Transient Accommodations Tax.

I am also wondering about the Maui 2 bedroom and if HCC has a sofa bed in there somewhere and has a max occupancy of 6 as RCI states. 
RCI directory listing
The resort page says that "Rollaway bed 15 USD per night, 70 USD per week"

I can't find the maximum occupancy for the HCC unit on the HCC website.  Does anyone know?  A lot of their properties seem to *really* be 2 bedroom (as in 2 bedroom without the 2 sofabeds you would expect from a timeshare).  I am not expecting the HCC places to have a sofabed as they are far from luxurious, but just think it would be a nice option to increase the maximum occupancy.  I sometimes travel with two other couples, so any straight 2 bedroom is a *little* disappointing.  

I do find it odd that many of the properties lack a jacuzzi or hot tub, which I'd just started to think of as a standard amenity when vacationing.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 3, 2007)

If their condo is in Waikoloa Colony Villas, from the website they are really golf-course condos and a shuttle ride or long walk from the beach. If you look at the posted villa pricings, even with upgraded furnishings, it seems like they purchased more in the <$700K range than in the upper range.

The Maui property, if the Outrigger Palms, is a 15 minute walk to the beach according to the outrigger Palms website.

I'm a little disappointed that Hawaii locations aren't real oceanfront properties.


----------



## Bourne (Mar 3, 2007)

Speaking of airconditioning at the Maui property, HCC is having a new one installed as the other one is a bit out-dated for HCC's quality. 

I was at the Waikoloa Beach Resort last June. HGVC's two properties are located out there. The location and the amenities cannot be beat for a Big Island property.


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 3, 2007)

Interesting - I stayed in an Outrigger condo/hotel in Queenstown, NZ a couple months ago.  It was a very nice 2BR penthouse apartment that I rented for about $170US a night which was good value at that price.  However, if this is indicative of HCC properties it would give me reason to pause as there would be a definite expectation gap.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 3, 2007)

caribbeansun said:


> Interesting - I stayed in an Outrigger condo/hotel in Queenstown, NZ a couple months ago.  It was a very nice 2BR penthouse apartment that I rented for about $170US a night which was good value at that price.  However, if this is indicative of HCC properties it would give me reason to pause as there would be a definite expectation gap.



I've stayed in several outrigger hotels in the Hawaiian Islands.  None of them were very impressive.

However, The Palms is a very nice resort.  I liked it a lot when I visited it last month.  That's why I recognized it. This resort was far nicer than any of the Outrigger resorts I stayed in.  It is pretty far from the beach.  But, it is in a very nice area of Wailea.  I would stay there in a heartbeat.

I put it in the same class as the Maui Marriott and the Westin Ka'anapali.  But, those resorts have the superior ocean views.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 3, 2007)

BocaBum99 said:


> I've stayed in several outrigger hotels in the Hawaiian Islands.  None of them were very impressive.
> 
> However, The Palms is a very nice resort.  I liked it a lot when I visited it last month.  That's why I recognized it. This resort was far nicer than any of the Outrigger resorts I stayed in.  It is pretty far from the beach.  But, it is in a very nice area of Wailea.  I would stay there in a heartbeat.
> 
> I put it in the same class as the Maui Marriott and the Westin Ka'anapali.  But, those resorts have the superior ocean views.



That's kinda what is really bothersome. For East coasters, at least, Hawaii is a long flight- and ocean views and proximity is a biggie for me. Boca- your whale pictures got me yearning to go back- but this time over the winter during whale season. Didn't being able to see that from your room really add to your enjoyment? 

All the beachfront resorts get premium prices for their location. I am concerned that HCC is putting property price over location, even when they seem to be falling far short of their 1 million dollar price point. Places where real estate is high (such as Hawaii, NYC, etc.) seem to have either less primium locations (as in Hawaii) or smaller property size (as in NY- only a 1 BR). 

I'd like to be convinced that HCC is a great deal, a bargain in its early stages. I'm just not sure...one of its main draws is luxury accomodations, but I need to be convinced that is not just on paper....


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 3, 2007)

m61376 said:


> I am concerned that HCC is putting property price over location, even when they seem to be falling far short of their 1 million dollar price point. Places where real estate is high (such as Hawaii, NYC, etc.) seem to have either less primium locations (as in Hawaii) or smaller property size (as in NY- only a 1 BR).
> 
> I'd like to be convinced that HCC is a great deal, a bargain in its early stages. I'm just not sure...one of its main draws is luxury accomodations, but I need to be convinced that is not just on paper....



From what I have seen HCC really upgrades their properties and spends $30k-$50k on each resale unit fixing it up.

A perfect analogy to Hawaii is Deer Valley. One of the most expensive ski locations is Deer Valley and there are a ton of lcoations to choose (all expensive)...I just got back from Utah and previewed the Black Bear Lodge unit #105 which is owned by HCC. The unit was decorated very nice and had all new furniture, plasma/LCD tv's, granite countertops, new appliances, etc....but it was about 200 yards from the ski slope.

There was also an open house in unit #205 ($900k) and #310 ($1,150,000) and neither of these units was updated and seemed very dated....the HCC unit was a much nicer room as compared to those two. Now Black bear is across the street from Stein Erickson (5-star resort with true ski-skiout ammenities) and condos cost about $2m. 

So, HCC seems to buy the lowest priced units in the best locations, not necessarily the most expensive units....they are looking for bargains and then fix them up. I have also seen the NYC location and it is very impressive.

Yes, true beachfron in Hawaii would be great (and probably double the cost), but you are staying at condo/townhouse type property.


----------



## lostinjapan14 (Mar 3, 2007)

*Property comparison*

As Bill has said, they really do fix the properties up.  I want to post two pictures for comparison, but this is my first time posting pictures, so who knows how this will go.  >_<

These pictures are taken from the outrigger site and HCC





Before




After





Before




After

Notice the conversion from carpet to tile as well as the new cabinets and lighting over the counter in the kitchen.

As I've said, the furnishings are very important to me, and I am more than satisfied with what they have done, but just a bit let down by the location.


----------



## Bourne (Mar 3, 2007)

The Palms are two different properties. 
Phase I - The Palms at Wailea
Phase II - Wailea Palms

The construction, grounds and pool are similar in structure. The key difference between the two is that Wailea Palms are owner only location that cannot be rented out. Also it is closer to the beach. 

The comparisons listed above are done to the Palms at Wailea and not Wailea Palms. As HCC mention's that the unit is 100 feet from the beach, I beleive that the property is located at the newer Wailea Palms area.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 3, 2007)

m61376 said:


> That's kinda what is really bothersome. For East coasters, at least, Hawaii is a long flight- and ocean views and proximity is a biggie for me. Boca- your whale pictures got me yearning to go back- but this time over the winter during whale season. Didn't being able to see that from your room really add to your enjoyment?
> 
> All the beachfront resorts get premium prices for their location. I am concerned that HCC is putting property price over location, even when they seem to be falling far short of their 1 million dollar price point. Places where real estate is high (such as Hawaii, NYC, etc.) seem to have either less primium locations (as in Hawaii) or smaller property size (as in NY- only a 1 BR).
> 
> I'd like to be convinced that HCC is a great deal, a bargain in its early stages. I'm just not sure...one of its main draws is luxury accomodations, but I need to be convinced that is not just on paper....



Oh yes, I much prefer a great oceanview to just about anything else.  The quality of the furnishings in my unit are nice, but I'd sacrifice that for a great view.

I would definitely rate the Maui Marriott and Westin Ka'anapaki higher than The Palms.  But not by much.  The primary difference would be the promity to the ocean.  Quality wise, they are in the same class.

But, since I have now stayed in the Maui Marriott and I have a unit booked at the Westin for December, I would like to stay in The Palms for the experience.  Wailea is a very nice and upscale location.

Finally, I am a value traveller.  It doesn't mean I am cheap or don't appreciate a nice robe in my master bathroom suite with Saturnia Marble.  What is does mean is that I won't over pay for a particular type of experience.  I believe (without having done the detailed analysis) that destination clubs are not for me and too pricey for what you get.

I would rather pay the $300 per night to rent The Palms than ante up $40,000 upfront along with high MF to get higher quality furnishings.  I'm not there for the furniture.  I'm there for the experience.

I would like to stay in an HCC unit.  But, I guess I would rather just rent it from an owner.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 3, 2007)

Bourne said:


> The Palms are two different properties.
> Phase I - The Palms at Wailea
> Phase II - Wailea Palms
> 
> ...



I walked the grounds and the units closer to the ocean do not appear to have better views.  The Clubhouse is where the pool is.  There are better views from up there.  No matter what unit you get, they are on the wrong side of the street form the ocean.  Most Kihei and Wailia area timeshares are not on the oceanside of the street, whereas timeshares in the Lahaina area are for the most part on the oceanside of the street.  This gives them the superior ocean views and no traffic noise.  Very desireable.

The best location for an upscale timeshare or destination club would be on the far side of Wailea past the Grand Wailea.  That is where the multi-million dollar homes are and where an exclusive destination club experience would make a lot of sense.  My guess is it would be more like one of the $200k per membership type of clubs to get a suitable property back there.


----------



## m61376 (Mar 3, 2007)

I really appreciate all these comparisons. This is what I had in mind when I started a thread inquiring about the different HCC properties and how they compared to high end timeshares, which didn't get any responses. Wish someone would start a thread discussing some of the other beach resorts as well.

Boca- I agree with you- I like the upgraded furnishing, etc., but not so sure I care enough to pay for it. I'm not living there for an extended period. Location, convenience and view are more important to me.


----------



## Bourne (Mar 3, 2007)

Bourne said:


> IMHO, the property location was a bit of a let down at start. I was spoiled by the Colorado and Mexico properties. Ski in Ski out and oceanfront locations.
> 
> Then again, after checking out the prices, I found them to be in line with the clubs cost structure(~1.0M)
> 
> Hawaii is expensive. I'm glad that we atleast have an option to book in Maui.



I take my words back.   The kind of properties that I had in mind in Maui are running north of 3 mil+

I still believe HCC bought the best option available for the budget in hand.


----------



## travelguy (Mar 5, 2007)

*Info from High Country Club on the Hawaii Properties*

Some of the comments in this thread about the two High Country Club properties in Hawaii had me intrigued. I contact Heath Kirschner, VP of Sales at High Country Club for some specifics on the properties. Here is a summary of the info that he sent me. I believe it answers all the questions raised in this thread:

*Maui Property:*
Located in the Palms Resort in Wailea

The nightly fees for other 2BR condos in the Palms resort are going for $600 a night and most of these properties have not been renovated since the development was completed. The High Country Club property has been completely renovated and is unarguably the nicest condo in the development. The property has a completely renovated kitchen, new floors, furniture, electronics, paint and they are in the process of completely replacing the AC unit. Nightly rental for the complex is typically $600. Also, like all the High Country Club 2 BR properties, HCC either has a sleeper sofa or provide 2 air mattresses for our members. The Maui property doesn’t have a sleeper sofa but again, HCC does have 2 air mattresses in the property. 

*Waikoloa Property:*
Located at the Colony Villas

The Waikoloa property is a gorgeous 3BR townhome right next to the pool and golf course. The resort is either a long walk or a short shuttle ride to a beach but like much of the Big Island, there are a ton of beaches within a short drive from the resort. Again, High Country Club has completely renovated this property with new paint, carpet, appliances, electronics and furniture. Over this past holiday season, High Country Club had a member who was staying at the HCC Waikoloa property and his wife’s family paid $4,500 for one week at one of the 2BR condos in the exact same development and again, it didn’t have nearly the upgraded finishes as the High Country Club property. 

*Ocean Front Location:*
Neither of the High Country Club properties are ocean front but are a 10-15 min walk to beach access. Also, they are perfectly located close to the town with all the restaurants, shops etc. 

The main reason why the High Country Club properties are not beach front is simply the cost. TUG members surely understand this. The high end ocean front timeshare resorts are charging anywhere from $80K to upwards of $100K+ for ONE weeks access to the resort. ‘Nuff said.

High Country Club paid well over $900K for each of the properties. There isn’t a Destination Club in the industry that has ocean front property in Hawaii. Exclusive Resorts is building 10 homes in Maui and none of them are on the ocean. Actually, the High Country Club property is closer to the ocean than the 10 they are building. 

*Bottom Line:*
The High Country Club Hawaii properties fit the profile of properties they are committed to obtain for their members. While I’d like to vacation in a five million-dollar vacation home on the oceanfront in Maui, I’m thrilled to have access to the High Country Club Maui and Waikoloa properties for the excellent value that HCC membership provides me (IMHO). I know I’ll be booking the Maui property as soon as it’s available. _Cry for me as I walk to the Maui beach every day for a week!  _

Hope this answers most of the questions. Please post any other questions and I’ll get answers or you can contact HCC directly.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Mar 5, 2007)

I completly agree with Doug's assessment.

Hawaii, to me, is much more than a beach destination like Turks and Caicos where HCC has a TRUE beachfront condo.

One of the things that continues to impress me with HCC is their ability to find the best locations for the best price. Remember that they focus on properties between $600-1m with an average around $850,000.


----------



## jerseygirl (Mar 5, 2007)

I recognize that bedroom -- I've been thinking about getting it for my d:

http://www.crateandbarrel.com/family.aspx?c=1011&f=1480

http://www.crateandbarrel.com/search.aspx?query=claude

http://www.crateandbarrel.com/famil...fromLocation=Search&DIMID=400001&SearchPage=4

What do you guys think?  Thumbs up?  Thumbs down?


----------



## LisaH (Mar 5, 2007)

The bed looks good, but not sure how comfortable it is to sleep on it.

Regarding the HCC Hawaii properties: I don't have a problem with the condo not being ocean front, but I would definitely like to have an ocean view from at least my lanai. Not sure either of the unit has an ocean view...


----------



## Bourne (Mar 5, 2007)

Definitely a thumbs up  

What is scary though is our resourcefulness as a group...

Within 24 hrs of the photos being posted, we know the location of the property by looking at the pool and construction. 

A little later, we even know where HCC bought the furniture from and the approx. price of it.


----------



## caribbeansun (Mar 6, 2007)

That's too funny!  So bring on the next property as this one's been pretty much figured out.



jerseygirl said:


> I recognize that bedroom -- I've been thinking about getting it for my d:
> 
> http://www.crateandbarrel.com/family.aspx?c=1011&f=1480
> 
> ...


----------



## charford (Mar 6, 2007)

> The Waikoloa property is a gorgeous 3BR townhome right next to the pool and golf course. The resort is either a long walk or a short shuttle ride to a beach but like much of the Big Island, there are a ton of beaches within a short drive from the resort. Again, High Country Club has completely renovated this property with new paint, carpet, appliances, electronics and furniture. Over this past holiday season, High Country Club had a member who was staying at the HCC Waikoloa property and his wife’s family paid $4,500 for one week at one of the 2BR condos in the exact same development and again, it didn’t have nearly the upgraded finishes as the High Country Club property.



Looking at vrbo.com, holiday rates for  3BRs in Waikoloa Colony Villas are $2275/week. 

One of the restrictions that HCC may be up against in purchasing properties in HI resort areas may be covenants against timeshares and destination clubs. The two newer ocean view developments in Waikoloa, Kolea and Hali'i Kai,  have such covenants.


----------

